# Herts CC Ride 7th March



## stevevw (16 Feb 2009)

The ride will start and finish in Hertford from the two mainline train stations. For those that are travelling by car I can point you in the direction of free parking.

People driving should meet me at Hertford East station from 9:15 and I will give you directions to free parking which is only a couple of hundred yards from the station. We will wait for the 09:31 train to arrive then make our way across town to the North station to meet the 09:38 train. Those using the North station may have to hang around while we get across to you. As for Aperitif, Daveywalnuts, User3143 and any other mad people who plan on riding over to meet us, I would suggest the East station as more space and less Taxi action.

From the North station we will head out of town around 10:00 on to the country roads, Saturdays have more traffic than Sundays but by no means are they busy. The planned fuel stop will be Vanstones Garden Centre where we will more than likely see loads of other cyclists (mostly of the racing snake variety), it is a very popular cake stop. I will check to see what food will be available but have copied this from the website 


*Our Restaurant is open daily for breakfast, lunch and afternoon tea. PLEASE SEE OPENING TIMES *​

*We welcome group bookings and coach parties in advance of the day .Please contact us on 01438 820412*​

*We also run the mid week (Wednesdays) SENIOR SPECIAL- please contact us for details*​

*Come along and sample our warm friendly atmosphere, great coffee and tea and try one of superb homemade scones.*​

So would imagine all sorts of food available on the day as long as we get there before 3pm when they stop hot food. If not we have plenty of pubs in this area.

Train Times
London Liverpool Street to Hertford East 
Leaves London 08:42 Arrives Hertford 09:31

London Kings Cross to Hertford North
Leaves London 08:56 Arrives Hertford 09:38

Return times
Hertford North 12 and 42 minutes past the hour

Hertford East 9 and 39 minutes past the hour

Amended route here:
http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=32890


Roll Call

Stevevw
User1314? Sadly now not coming
Auntie Helen
Aperitif
Peter (depending on the weather)
The Doctor
Daveywalnuts
User3143
Eat MY Dust?
Geeza (fleeting visit)
Trevor
Mary B
Dave F
dellzegg (Now having a lay in with his first love ;0)
Radius
bleakanddivine
Sig SilverPrinter


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Feb 2009)

Good stuff, count me in!


----------



## Aperitif (16 Feb 2009)

It's only 55km or so from home - I'd like to join in but...we'll see. (Got a lot of Frenchmen to look after the following weekend - rugbymen!)
What is the loop steve? Station, bun shop, pub, station - as usual?


----------



## stevevw (16 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> What is the loop steve? Station, bun shop, pub, station - as usual?



Station, Garden Centre (Bun stop), Station 
or in your case 55km 64km 55km 

PS You have to come I owe you a coffee


----------



## Aperitif (16 Feb 2009)

yes I do, no you don't


----------



## Peter (16 Feb 2009)

If the weather is OK  - count me in as well.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Feb 2009)

And me!!! 

Which garden center?


----------



## stevevw (17 Feb 2009)

Vanstone's I think. This may be the route. 
http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=32890http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=32197


----------



## redjedi (17 Feb 2009)

I won't be able to make this one either 

We've got our belated work new years do the night before, and there's no way I would be in a fit state to get there in time.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2009)

Sorry good people, can't make this one as on Bromley Cyclists duty that day..


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Feb 2009)

Hi, am very interested in this one!

Aperitif, it seems I live very close to you? I live just off Bedfont high street.. If you want I can cycle this one with you if you wanted?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Feb 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Hi, am very interested in this one!
> 
> Aperitif, it seems I live very close to you? I live just off Bedfont high street.. If you want I can cycle this one with you if you wanted?



No problem - we'll definitely meet up beforehand- I can see you are keeping the 'Plane Spotter's Corner' flag flying as you made it to the Hilly one yesterday!

I'm only round the corner in Tachbrook Road anyway so...

The ride is only 55km or so to get there - should take us 11/2 hours if we take it easy.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Feb 2009)

Oh yes! The flags were flying! haha! 

Very close, am at Bethany Waye! I can see the Kebab van from my living room window!

11 1/2 hours... What a challenge! Yesterdays ride totalled 62 miles, and I stupidly done 60 miles the night before and 11 that morning, so I am sure you can push me and Ill be fine, but bring the tow rope just in case! hahaha!

Lottsa cake I think too!!


----------



## stevevw (18 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> The ride is only 55km or so to get there - should take us 11/2 hours if we take it easy.



Thats an average of 22.77 mph Numbers I can only dream of , yesterday's commute I thought was good 17mph average and I got a tow from a truck for a couple of miles. I still felt  when I got to work.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Feb 2009)

22mph ave??? I make it about 10mph ave!! *feels sick too..*


----------



## sheddy (18 Feb 2009)

BTW how did the Dec Herts ride go ? - the one just after Christmas (?)


----------



## stevevw (18 Feb 2009)

sheddy said:


> BTW how did the Dec Herts ride go ? - the one just after Christmas (?)




We had to postpone the 3rd Jan ride due to all the ice on the roads. So in effect this is the ride we should have done then.

Are you coming this time?


----------



## stevevw (18 Feb 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> 22mph ave??? I make it about 10mph ave!! *feels sick too..*



I think you will find it is 11.385 Miles per half hour. Sounds better, but I bet it hurts just as much.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Feb 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh yes! The flags were flying! haha!
> 
> Very close, am at Bethany Waye! I can see the Kebab van from my living room window!
> 
> ...



I'm setting off the night before if we have to ride at that pace! Only joking anyway - if it's fine we should nail it in an hour... No, really I'll be serious nearer the time, when I have collected the TIR stickers for our butts.

The Bedfont kebab van - that icon of contermporary life - only mollified by the scent of the tyre shop forecourt upon which it is parked.

I'm sure the details will take shape nearer the time.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Feb 2009)

I think my lunch will be cover that average distance speed soon.. haha!

Okay, am confused now, and that dont take much! However, total route looking at postings above, from Bedfont and back, in KMS, is 174kms (55+64+55). So, into miles, is it "divide by 8 time by 5"? = 108.75miles?

So divide by say 11 hours = 10mph? If however those KMS are meant to be Miles, I may just poo my pants.. hahaha!


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Feb 2009)

Ah, I see, the 55kms sprint there to Hertford equals 23mph!! hahaha! Ermm, I do believe its alot of up hill along the way too... *seriously considers replacment lungs and legs*...


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Feb 2009)

haha! Being a bit thick, whats "TIR"? 

Yes, love that Kebab van. Helps keep my levels of saturated fat up! haha!


----------



## Aperitif (18 Feb 2009)

Wide loads etc


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Wide loads etc




hahaha, if i keep the kebab van busy it will apply! hahaha!


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Feb 2009)

I realised whilst driving home yesterday eve that all I'd eaten that day was some cereal and two biscuits, despite doing all that cycling. I stopped at a petrol station and bought some sandwiches and a choc bar and when I got home Uncle James had put a meat feast pizza in the oven (sounds like a euphemism) so I had a pig-out evening.

Stevevw, are you planning for our halfway stop to be just cake & tea or are we eating real food? I might perhaps bring some sarnies with us if we're just doing a quick victualling stop.


----------



## stevevw (18 Feb 2009)

Helen
You just made me spit coffee all over my keyboard "when I got home Uncle James had put a meat feast pizza in the oven"

The cafe does do food, I will swing past that way on my ride at the weekend to see what they have to offer as I normally only have a flapjack & coffee. Failing that this is Hertfordshire I think the law is every village has to have atleast 3 pubs.


----------



## hambones (18 Feb 2009)

That's a nice route - takes in a lot of what was covered in last Sunday's Finsbury Park CC Roadpeace ride. The 'feeding station' at Whitwell is superb for cakes and toasties! Yum!


----------



## stevevw (20 Feb 2009)

Counted


----------



## stevevw (20 Feb 2009)

Details now added


----------



## Eat MY Dust (20 Feb 2009)

I may be tempted, I'll consult with the diary (Mrs EMD) tonight. I'm in Watford so not that far away.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Feb 2009)

I've heard the weathers going to change soon for the worst near to this ride, any one else heard the same too?


----------



## Aperitif (26 Feb 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I've heard *the weathers going to change soon for the wurst near to this ride*, any one else heard the same too?



It'll be raining sausages then! Bring it on!
Is this the preamble to something Davy? 
I'm sure you will have done some sort of plan - I generally have spatio-directional difficulties but the outline idea is to bomb up the A312 to Northolt etc, Hit Petts Hill, South Harrow, Harrow, Mill Hill, bit of Totteridge (where the houses are bigger than Faggs Road Tescos) to Arkley, Barnet then amble up the B something something something to Hertford, dodging farm animals...how about that?
Maybe you know other / better?


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Feb 2009)

Most sensible people would get the train, Aperitif


----------



## Aperitif (26 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Most sensible people would get the train, Aperitif



Yes, but davywalnuts isn't sensible - he goes 'training' 

Funny that, I was just thinking through one or two details...we would be very adjacent to (in no particular order) the M4, M25, A40, A5, A41, M1, A1000 - not a bad 'Tour de Motons'... mind you, I half expect to see User3143 whizzing down the M1 on his trike, burning off breakfast!


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Feb 2009)

hahaha! Hi-jacking my spelling now!! Tut! hahaha! My right hamstring has twinged, but have a sports massage next week and not cycling this weekend as its time for my monthly binge, so should be fine! Just the weather concerning me more... 

haha, sense never seems to prevails with me...

A "training" route i've done a few times before goes quite close to that first section to Barnet, but that bit am sure is a bit more hilly as I always fly down the A312. Ive gone Sipson, Hillingdon, Ruilsip, Eastcote, hatch end & Stanmore, little bit easier and avoids harrrow on the *hill*, slightly further out but coming back am with you on the A312 section. Am with you from Barnet however, A1000 to B158 seem easiest however unknown it it.. Oh yes, those houses are massive!!! 

Oh, my sense of direction is very naff too so I think a 6am set of could be wise.. hehe


----------



## stevevw (26 Feb 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I've heard the weathers going to change soon for the worst near to this ride, any one else heard the same too?



Can only see up till Monday here http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/4176

Do you not have waterproof skin shell then?


----------



## Aperitif (26 Feb 2009)

stevevw said:


> Can only see up till Monday here http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/4176
> 
> Do you not have waterproof skin shell then?



He's just 'whipping up a storm...' Steve.

Davy - Eastcote Hatch End - no problem. (I used to live around that part so it's cool with me).
If you are looking for a meet at 06:00 then go for a spin around T3 - there may be someone to chat to for a couple of hours!


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Feb 2009)

I could wear the tri-suit underneath the cycling clobber.. Er, ive got most water proof bits except shorts, but i might just sellotape Asda plastic bags to me, i always find they go that little bit extra... or is that TESCO's....

Cool, that route seems good too for me then. Were details something v.soon then.. Mmmmm, could always find a burger van am sure and grease up for the wet weather..


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Feb 2009)

Look, stop all this talk about rain... we don't want to encourage it!

Looking forward to the ride though. I have a shiny new Lidl cycling helmet now which I might bring along to amaze you all!


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Feb 2009)

Oh oh! We will all have to have pictures in it for cookies again??? hehehe!


----------



## gezza (27 Feb 2009)

morning girls and boys,
having been reliably informed by Aperitif about said ride,and the fact that i live in the Ancient spa town of Royal Borehamwood-by-the-sea it would make sense for me to tag along,alas,the second love om my life QPR are at home that day to Sheffield Utd,so if its ok with everyone I will cycle oop north to Hertford ,say hello and then buG*er off home again,

should be free afterwards,especially between 4th May & 7th August (football season finished) unless QPR reach the play off final in which case late spring bank may holiday,forget it !!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Feb 2009)

gezza said:


> morning girls and boys,
> having been reliably informed by Aperitif about said ride,and the fact that i live in the Ancient spa town of Royal Borehamwood-by-the-sea it would make sense for me to tag along,alas,the second love om my life QPR are at home that day to Sheffield Utd,so if its ok with everyone I will cycle oop north to Hertford ,say hello *and then buG*er off home again,
> *
> should be free afterwards,especially between 4th May & 7th August (football season finished) unless QPR reach the play off final in which case late spring bank may holiday,forget it !!!!!



This comes as a great relief...


----------



## stevevw (27 Feb 2009)

gezza said:


> alas,the second love om my life QPR are at home that day to Sheffield Utd,so if its ok with everyone I will cycle oop north to Hertford ,say hello and then buG*er off home again.



Mine are away at Altrincham. 

Sounds like Aperitif has got himself a pre ride ride.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Feb 2009)

Oh, Aperitif, how could you do this to me, you bring along a QPR supporter and my team, my Beloved Norwich City, are playing them next week... and no doubt we will loose... oh oh... my hamstring really hurts...


----------



## gezza (27 Feb 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh, Aperitif, how could you do this to me, you bring along a QPR supporter and my team, my Beloved Norwich City, are playing them next week... and no doubt we will loose... oh oh... my hamstring really hurts...




i presume you are going then davy,tuesday night 8pm k.o

i will say that Norwich away is a cracking day out,shame it was an evening game this year,BTW what was the score ?


----------



## Aperitif (27 Feb 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh, Aperitif, how could you do this to me, you bring along a QPR supporter and my team, my Beloved Norwich City, are playing them next week... and no doubt we will loose... oh oh... my hamstring really hurts...



Core blimey! Getting stuck with you two rabbiting on about football should be a bundle of laughs for me... are Alf Mortensen and Billy Bremner still playing?

Any more want to hook up with the convoy, because sooner or later 'we' shall have to make a plan of action...Peter, Crock, Radius...redjedi - any others en route or want to cycle rather than choo choo??


----------



## gezza (27 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> be a bundle of laughs for me... ??



les oeufs poursuivants monsieur???


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Feb 2009)

I cant... quite annoyed but that nights double booked.. plus Ill be lucky to get home alive from that part of london wearing my bright Yello shirt.. hehehe! 

Oh, it is, but, erm, yeh, well, was a full crowd though! Dont think it will be Tuesday...


----------



## Aperitif (27 Feb 2009)

Erm...don't tell me Davy - you got stuffed - just like one of Delia's turkeys!

Now rugby. That's a real game...becoming a bit tedious these days - but real.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Feb 2009)

No comment... a narrow lose... do you mean one of Bernard Matthews? Delia only seems to endorse instant mash these days.. 

I have to agree, rugby is a proper mans game! Full of hardwork and grit, just like cycling!


----------



## gezza (27 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Erm.. like one of Delia's turkeys!



COME ON WHERE ARE YOU !!,WHERE ARE YOU !!,LESH BE AVIN YOU !!!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Mar 2009)

Gezza is scouting the bit between Borethemstiff and Hertford on Tuesday morning Davy,and, on the Saturday he will lead us in and then peel off like George Hincapie as we approach Hertford North Station...:


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2009)

I'm thinking of doing this. I'd probably ride up, and train back from Hertford - late afternoon shopping traffic in North London being a little below dentistry on the Funometer.

If I ride up it will be pretty much up the 'old A10' which runs a little east of the A10 proper.

All this depends on the return of my heart's desire from New York - if she's coming back on the 7th then I'm OK. If she's coming back on the 6th, then I shall spend the day making love....(I put that bit in to make the young people squirm as they think of their rentals doing it....)


----------



## Radius (1 Mar 2009)

Erm ok I'm a maybe for this, may book my train ticket tomorrow as it's not too expensive, presumably there wouldn't be any trouble taking bikes on the trains on both the outward and return journeys to Liverpool street?


----------



## Aperitif (2 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Apologies offered. My wife is away next weekend and I'm looking after my 6 and 9 year olds.
> 
> Enjoy the ride.



So that's a six, nine and twelve year old mucking about all at once - huh! 
Have a good time Crock. Go easy on the chillies 'n beer!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Mar 2009)

...and my (much) better half is returning Friday pm, so I'm out too. Sorry.


----------



## stevevw (2 Mar 2009)

C of G 
Sorry you can’t make it, have fun with the kids and see you next time.

Radius 
Why not cycle up with the Aperitif convoy, from what I hear you need slowing down a bit.  Should be no problems on the train either way but will drop in to the station on the way home tonight to confirm.

Auntie Helen
I swung by the garden centre yesterday to check on the food. They have a menu of cake, sandwich’s, cake, baked potato with various fillings, cake, various options on toast, cake, ham egg & chips etc., cake, pasty, cake, pie’s, cake and I even saw some vegetables being prepared. I sampled the coffee & walnut cake which was very nice. 

dellzegg
Have a great lay in on Saturday/Sunday.

For those that want my mobile number PM me and I will forward it to you. I could do with an idea of who is coming by which train or riding up so we do not leave any of you behind.

Steve


----------



## gezza (2 Mar 2009)

seeing as it was such a nice morning i thought i would recce the leg from Boring(wood/stiff) to Hertford,very straight forward,nice wide road from Barnet upto the turn on the A1000 to Essendon,one very small hill upto Essendon Golf club and then pretty much straightforward to Hertford North Station

i am meeting Aperitif and Mr Walnuts at the Arkley Pub on Barnet Road at 9am,should get to Potters Bar at approx 9.20 and then its about 40 mins to Hertford.I'll say hello and then as Aperitif says do a Hincapie and swan of into the Darkness(really need to get back ,washed and changed ready for football later

See you sat morning


----------



## stevevw (2 Mar 2009)

*Tue 3rd*





Light Rain
*7°C*
*Wed 4th*




Fair
*1°C*
*Thu 5th*




Partly Cloudy
*1°C*
*Fri 6th*




Partly Cloudy
*4°C*
*Sat 7th*




Cloudy
*7°C*




*Sun 8th*




Cloudy
*7°C*

Not looking too bad.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (2 Mar 2009)

looks like I am ok for this sorry to leave it so late.
With the garden centre selling cake does that mean I'm let off my baking duties
probably coming up by train .


----------



## Aperitif (2 Mar 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> looks like I am ok for this sorry to leave it so late.
> With the garden centre selling cake does that mean I'm let off my baking duties
> probably coming up by train .



I'll buy you a cake Sig - no baking for you - take a rest. After all, you have been sweating over nudes in a hot dark room...


----------



## tdr1nka (2 Mar 2009)

Sorry to say I can't make this ride, I have Miss tdr1nka to stay this coming weekend.
I hope to catch everyone on the next round.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Mar 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Sorry to say I can't make this ride, I have Miss tdr1nka to stay this coming weekend.
> I hope to catch everyone on the next round.



Bums! - and I was on the point of PM ing you about the wheels. I'll catch up laters friend - have a good time with little Miss r1bena 

(Haven't changed them yet - but imminent! Found the receipt for the new ones in the box last night - 3rd September 2008 )


----------



## stevevw (2 Mar 2009)

Bikes ok on the Hertford line trains at all time except rush hours. No restrictions at the weekends.

tdr1nka
Catch you next time. Have a good one with miss tdr1nka.


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Mar 2009)

Gezza, leave of my delia! least she has a passion for what she's doing!, not that she actually knows what it is! hehehe! However, good luck for tonight, I think were going to loose, easily!

And thanks for doing the reccie run! Sounds quite pleasant. 

Am seeing my sports massgage lady tonight as my hamstring is still not that happy with me. I may get the train back, were see, but am determined not to miss out on this one. 

Cant beleive how many blokes haved pulled out due to the female species! Shocking! hehehe!


----------



## 4F (3 Mar 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh, Aperitif, how could you do this to me, you bring along a QPR supporter and my team, my Beloved Norwich City, are playing them next week... and no doubt we will loose... oh oh... my hamstring really hurts...



Norwich City, Mr Walnuts you have my commiserations 

A little something to cheer you up from an Ipswich Fan, 
are you the 12th man ? 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_8JLkwzpd0


----------



## gezza (3 Mar 2009)

gezza said:


> and then pretty much straightforward to Hertford North Station



sorry forgot there is a nasty little hill,just on approach into Hertford


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Mar 2009)

gezza said:


> sorry forgot there is a nasty little hill,just on approach into Hertford



thats okay, i thought you was doing all the hard work any how in draging me and Aperitif to the finish line.. hehe!

Oh FFFF, how cringeworthy, again! Still, at least we know what our leader looks like... letsbe affing yaaar!


----------



## gezza (3 Mar 2009)

i have a feeling davy that tonights game is going to be woeful,the weather looks like it will play its part, be very wet & windy ,Oh Joy to the world


----------



## 4F (3 Mar 2009)

Davy, latest picture of Marcus Evans


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Mar 2009)

gezza said:


> i have a feeling davy that tonights game is going to be woeful,the weather looks like it will play its part, be very wet & windy ,Oh Joy to the world



Arent all games at Loftus road aweful any how? hehe! 

And who said the weather was going to be fine, am not liking what am seeing now out side! And no water proofs today! But seriously it dont sound like what the reports were for a few days time a few days ago.. Or am I still trying to squirm my way out of the suffering and humiliation of defeat at the hands QPR in not showing up...


----------



## Radius (3 Mar 2009)

Ok then, if I *must* cycle, what's the arrangements  (PM sent)


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Mar 2009)

FFFF, thats funny! Alas, that suit looks a bit smaller than what weve heard.. We hear he likes the pies more than john hartson...


----------



## 4F (3 Mar 2009)

Davy you seen this 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWa4BFt_dbM


----------



## gezza (4 Mar 2009)

now Davywalnuts,under no cicrcumstances take the perverbials ,

otherwise ,I shall be forced to guide you on a merry dance to nowhere and get comprehensively lost


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Mar 2009)

Am not sure how to use the smilies, but I would be using one with a big smile of satisfaction! But, still, were still cr@p!! And ive got GPS anyhow... nah nah nah nah! lol!

And FFFF, Southampton?? Really?? But lets not escalate this thread into a football one, as tempting as it is! We all know who the Pride of East Anglia is anyhow.. hehe!


----------



## stevevw (4 Mar 2009)

gezza said:


> sorry forgot there is a nasty little hill,just on approach into Hertford



No need to go up that hill, well unless you want to inflict some pain.  
At the mini roundabout at the foot of the hill do not go right up the hill go straight on (West Street) past the football ground. I think it says for Access only. That’s fine, you want access to the other end.  At the end either turn left on the dual carriageway, right at roundabout then left at roundabout to the station. Or use the ped/cycle crossing over the duel carriageway, down Castle Street, left at the end then go straight over 1 set of lights and a mini roundabout to the station.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=34557

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=34558


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (4 Mar 2009)

Are we still meeting at 9.15-9.30 at Hertford East Station?


----------



## stevevw (4 Mar 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Are we still meeting at 9.15-9.30 at Hertford East Station?



Yes we will meet the train from Liverpool Street and those coming by car at the East station then ride over to the North Station to meet those coming from Kings Cross and the mad people that are doing the tour of the South first. We will then get going at approx 10am.


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Mar 2009)

Cool, thanks Stevevw for that! 

Not sure if its been asked but is there anywhere near the station to grab food/drink/wee break at all before we set off?


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Mar 2009)

Aperitif, what you think about this? Directions
Link: <http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...1.614393,-0.298691&spn=0.110217,0.350189&z=12>

If we got to be there at 9am, and its 22miles, what you reckon, just gone 7am start? given its basically all up hill..


----------



## stevevw (4 Mar 2009)

Davy
Just before you get to Hertford on the Essendon road you will pass the Riverside Garden Centre they do food and have toilets. The North station has a toilet on the platform and a shop no idea what they sell or what it's like.
And it is 10:00 from the North station not 9:00


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Mar 2009)

Excellant, thanks! Train station food can be dodgy and expensive too and station toilets are never reliable..

hehe, thanks, 9am is for the meeting up with the qpr supporter... hehe! to get to you from there is another 14miles.. easy!


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Mar 2009)

I, too, will be keen to take a 'comfort break' before we start. Perhaps I will have to run the gauntlet of station toilets although the Billericay ones were a bit of a disappointment last time (closed).


----------



## gezza (4 Mar 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> hehe, thanks, 9am is for the meeting up with the qpr supporter... hehe! to get to you from there is another 14miles.. easy!



qpr surpporter has a name honestly there is only one easy hill in Essendon and luckily,now, dont have to negogiate that bastard hill on approach to Hertford North,thank the lord !!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Mar 2009)

Hello everyone - been busy working today - for a change! 
Good route Davy - you're in charge...and it also concurs with qpr supporters advice about Brookshill - so 10/10 for you. We'll have a round of PMs tomorrow with phone numbers etc...

36km orthereabouts Davy - about an hour or so...  OK 1hr 55 minutes uphill - you win.


----------



## gezza (5 Mar 2009)

you just wait till you go between Elstree & Arkley,on the A411 Barnet Lane ,just before Borehamwood ,all i say is select a very low gear 

and good luck going around Stirling Corner on the A1


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Mar 2009)

hehehe, sorrry Gezza, couldnt resist! Would you change the route and not do the A411 and Sterling corner if you was us?

Aperitif, I would not trust me for directions, serious, I would know it inside out yourself too! Your end up in watford knowing me if am left in charge! Well, I have a compass for cheap women and booze you see! hahaha! 

Just about to PM you both.

Hour coming back maybe! Were see! hehe!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Mar 2009)

You will not miss gezzaq Davy - he'll be the one with the 'For Higher' sign on his seatpost... He'll lead us in but it's £3.40 and £2.10 per mile thereafter 
(Another tip: Don't ride on his inside or he'll left hook you )

Come on then - what's the weather for this sector on Saturday? Sunny and delightful as a glass of breakfast juice, crisp and dry like yesterday's sandwiches a freshly laundered shirt...need to know, need to know.

On a serious note, it has been 11 years since gezza of this parish was diagnosed with cancer and has fought that battle successfully. He's now having a lot more trouble with his bike and us!  Well done that man!


----------



## stevevw (5 Mar 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Aperitif, I would not trust me for directions, serious, I would know it inside out yourself too! Your end up in watford knowing me if am left in charge!



Davy if you do end up in Watford look out for a low flying object with User3143 on board he will lead you in.


----------



## stevevw (5 Mar 2009)

Lee 
I have a friend in Hemal and use this route which is nice if you are in North Hemal.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=34704


----------



## Eat MY Dust (5 Mar 2009)

I'm still maybe up for coming along. Lee are you heading out from Watford?


----------



## stevevw (5 Mar 2009)

Eat MY Dust said:


> I'm still maybe up for coming along. Lee are you heading out from Watford?



PM bleakanddevine I think he is coming over from Watford.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Mar 2009)

I think it would be quite handy to bring bikeroutetoaster on Saturday Steve - I'll bring some bread...


----------



## stevevw (5 Mar 2009)

I have a grill in the camper, shame I will be on the bike.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Mar 2009)

Phew! I did a double take - I thought you said you had a Campagnolo grill...


----------



## stevevw (5 Mar 2009)

No it's more like a Shitmano grill


----------



## Aperitif (5 Mar 2009)

I just had a peek at the route from Billericay to Hertford...nice straight run - only 46kms or so...are there going to be some peeps from Essex cycling over..?


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Mar 2009)

Well I'm coming from Essex but I ain't cycling over!


----------



## stevevw (5 Mar 2009)

And Mr. BOAB is another one with a better offer of a layin


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Mar 2009)

hahaha, when you say for hire, I thought you ment something else there Aperitif! lol!

Am sure Ill get left and right hooks after Norwich spanked QPR anyhow!


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Mar 2009)

Dear dear! So thats 4 fellow cyclist bowing to the demands of women! What has come to this world! Tut! hahaha!


----------



## eel28 (5 Mar 2009)

Would love to join you on this trip, as it is quite local to me, but unfortunatly i have only just joined this forum, and consequently only just seen the trip  not to worry though, i'm sure i'll be able to manage another one soon.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Mar 2009)

'Just joined' is no excuse!  Do you ride a fixed eel bike?


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2009)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ee/hertford_forecast_weather.html

Just checking...


----------



## stevevw (6 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ee/hertford_forecast_weather.html
> 
> Just checking...



Not too bad as long as the wind stays at the lower end.


----------



## stevevw (6 Mar 2009)

eel28 said:


> Would love to join you on this trip, as it is quite local to me, but unfortunatly i have only just joined this forum, and consequently only just seen the trip  not to worry though, i'm sure i'll be able to manage another one soon.



Come on, see you Saturday?


----------



## eel28 (6 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> 'Just joined' is no excuse!  Do you ride a fixed eel bike?





stevevw said:


> Come on, see you Saturday?



really would love to come, especially as the route passes near to my house, but we already have plans for tomorrow


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2009)

Really sorry, but I'm gonna have to pull out for tomorrow. I've got to replace some window glass after I locked myself out...


----------



## stevevw (6 Mar 2009)

That will not take you long to do. I am thinking of stoping at Willian pub at lunch time if you want to catch us up.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2009)

Which one? The Fox, or, erm...the other one by the plant place?
I'll just go to the one with bikes outside!!!!

I'll PM you my mobile number and hopefully scoot out there for lunch.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2009)

Lucky it isn't a pane in the ar$e doc!


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2009)

After spending a while trying to break it with a chisel, I thought "Stop - Hammer time!'
Worryingly, no-one batted an eyelid as I cycled up and whacked the glass with a hammer from the pannier...


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2009)

Never heard of a ride-by break-in before...neat!


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Mar 2009)

So you carry a hammer in your pannier. Is this for vital bike maintenance on the road?


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Never heard of a ride-by break-in before...neat!



Well, I had parked the bike first. I'm not that gangsta, innit.



Auntie Helen said:


> So you carry a hammer in your pannier. Is this for vital bike maintenance on the road?



No, I'd borrowed one on the way home.


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Mar 2009)

Borrowed from Bonj? 
I've always used my elbow to break in.

Anyhow, have a good ride all and I'll catch you on the next!


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Mar 2009)

Tough glass,it was. Needed a few hefty belts. I'd have broken my elbow, I suspect.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2009)

User3143 said:


> Sorry but I'm gonna have to give this one a miss. Felt a cold coming on yesterday and am bunged up today. Will see how I am in the morning but for now it's a no.



You mean 'it's a doe' - sorry to hear about that lee. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Mar 2009)

Just you and me on the long haul then Mr Aperitif! 

Ive printed maps and routes and carbing up! Lets get ready to rumble! I laugh in the face of 112miles cycling!


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Mar 2009)

And sorry to see your no coming lee! Next time!


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Mar 2009)

Goodness, lots of people falling by the wayside! Hope you feel better soon, Lee. Aperitif and Davywalnuts, I still think you're both mad for cycling there; plus it'll probably bounce Aperitif to the top of the Cyclogs league which is currently doing a rather fantastic showing for the CycleChat team.

I didn't clean my trike before putting it in the car, it's a bit muddy. Knowing lots of you chaps like clean bikes I thought you might like to do it for me during one of our cake stops!


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Mar 2009)

haha, yes, we are! But gotta be done! Us west london boys are hard you know! hehe! Oh yes, cyclogs, love it! 

Am curently cleaning my baby, am filthy right now, bike is shiny! But Ill pass on your trike thanks, probably get cramp crouching that low..


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2009)

Chuck all those maps in the bin Davyw - we're going by train...








ONLY joking. Keep them to stuff up your jumper during the descent of Mont Hertford...
I'm ready - ish, the forecast is?
Dry and cloudy (like my thinking, my wine and my outlook) so I am going to try another bike I think/hope.
Gezza asks for an 08:45 meet. I told him to go to Arkley and hang around...someone might fancy a chat until we arrive.
Everything will be just fine.
Night night - don't get oil on the pillow now - 3 in 1 relates to the possible contents of any given bed - not the decoration.


----------



## gezza (6 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Gezza asks for an 08:45 meet. I told him to go to Arkley and hang around...someone might fancy a chat until we arrive.
> .



no you didnt who in their right mind would want to chat to a bloke dressed up in Lycra ,sweating prefusely abd chat about the price of cheese in tescos whilst standing next to a pub


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2009)

...sweating on a QPR win..?
See you tomorrow big boy.


----------



## stevevw (6 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> So you carry a hammer in your pannier. Is this for vital bike maintenance on the road?



No protection. the Doc lives in Stevenage.


----------



## gezza (6 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...sweating on a QPR win..?
> See you tomorrow big boy.



i doubt it very much the way things are at the moment

p.s everybody, what is the dress attire for tomorrrow?


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> So you carry a hammer in your pannier. Is this for vital bike maintenance on the road?





stevevw said:


> No protection. the Doc lives in Stevenage.




It's the wild rural wastelands of Whitwell that will scare me tomorrow! That watercress is lethal stuff. Lethal, I tells you!!!!!!

*cowers*


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2009)

gezza said:


> i doubt it very much the way things are at the moment
> 
> p.s everybody, what is the dress attire for tomorrrow?



Your tyres wear clothes when they go out?!


----------



## stevevw (7 Mar 2009)

gezza said:


> p.s everybody, what is the dress attire for tomorrrow?



My bike will be sporting a nice pair of two tone tyres, I wil have a spare around my middle but I draw the line at wearing a dress. 

See you all soon.


----------



## eel28 (7 Mar 2009)

Hope you all have a good ride today, and i look forward to joining you on another one in the near future


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Mar 2009)

I'm just having brekkie, then I'm setting off. See you all shortly.


----------



## Radius (7 Mar 2009)

AAAARGH! So sorry I couldn't let you guys know I couldn't make it today, something just wasn't working last night...! Hope it was good and that no one waited in vain for me or anything 

Next time


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Mar 2009)

We had a great time 

I will do a write-up in due course, once I've freshened up, walked the dog etc.

It was great to see you all again though!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2009)

Hello - I'm home!
Davywaknuts is probably home by now too...I left him at his favourite kebab van.
More later...


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Mar 2009)

I'm just writing my thesis now...


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Mar 2009)

Who ate all the pies?

The postponed CC Sunny Hertfordshire ride has finally taken place!

I left home by car at 7:45am to head towards Hertford, somewhere I’ve never previously visited, which involved basically cycling to Stansted Airport and overshooting a bit.

Steve was waiting at the railway station, along with BleakAndDivine who had also come by car. We were directed to a convenient parking location which also had the benefit of a loo (and I was reminded once again of the inconvenience of wearing bib tights for this sort of procedure). BleakAndDivine reported that he’d passed Aperitif, Gezza and Davywalnuts on his way to Hertford so we knew they were on the road!

When we had unpacked the bikes and returned to the station where Steve was still waiting, SigSilverprinter had arrived. It was apparent that she and I shop at the same designer outlets – we had matching Aldi jackets and Aldi socks. I swapped my jacket for a high-vis one for the ride but the socks remained the same!

We then cycled to Hertford North station where we were picking up some more people. No-one by train, as it happened, but Steve’s friend Trevor was there and after a few minutes Aperitif, Gezza and Davywalnuts arrived. Gezza promptly turned round and went home again – obviously didn’t like the look of us! Or perhaps it was something to do with a football match…

My initial 'hello' to Aperitif may have startled him as I asked to squeeze his bicep. He acquiesced, however, so I had the thrill of touching a famous burly lycra-clad athlete. See: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=609525&postcount=44

We lost Davy for about half an hour as he trotted off to the loo (and possibly had a burger and chips, or chatted up some random station attendant, or something?) and then once he returned a couple of other chaps decided to use the loos too. Eventually we set off! With Steve leading from the front… mostly:






We were very quickly out into countryside and it turned out to be a beautiful day – blue skies, fluffy clouds, that kind of thing. It was a surprisingly hilly ride (at least, it surprised me!) but the pace was manageable and I’m used to my position trundling along at the back up hills.





And a couple of seconds later, once I’ve been overtaken again!...





The roads were generally fairly quiet, if rather potholey in places. And hilly.





And I mean hilly. Although I think my Garmin GPS may have been overreading a fraction, at one point it told me I was going up a 63% slope. The weird thing is that Bleakanddivine’s GPS had us doing about 20%. Mine sounds more impressive, however!

We stopped for breathers now and again and to let me catch up but the group stayed together reasonably well – perhaps only having 7 people helped (an eighth joined us later).










Immediately after this stop (to admire the windmill) Davywalnuts picked up a puncture. Steve and I were ahead so we carried on down the hill whilst the rest stayed to help Davy. This was useful as I had been worrying how to share my four squares of chocolate amongst seven people; as it was just Steve and I waiting at the bottom of the hill I was able to give him one square and eat the other three myself. Result!

Davy clearly has real skills in inner tube purchasing as he managed to buy a pre-punctured spare tube. The repairers used three different bicycle pumps on the tube before realising the problem. Fortunately a different spare tube fixed the problem and the rest of the group eventually appeared at the bottom of the hill.

Eventually it was time for the lunch stop at a change of venue so that TheDoctor could join us there. We arrived and it was clear TheDoctor had already arrived on his Cool Bike:





So we tied up all our bikes and went in for some lunch.

The pub was rather posher than we were expecting. The menu had lots of French-sounding meals, lots of duck, that sort of thing. No burger and chips in evidence. We had cups of tea and beers and found a corner to sit in with a view of the bikes to keep an eye on them; at this point someone ran off with TheDoctor’s mini BMX but as we hadn’t seen him yet we weren’t too bothered. He arrived about 10 minutes later.

So it was time to move on, although the obligatory group shot came first!

L-R Back: Davywalnuts, Aperitif, Trevor (friend of Stevevw), Stevevw, TheDoctor
L-R Front: Bleakanddivine, SigSilverprinter, Auntie Helen





And lo and behold, about 100 metres from the pub, DavyWalnuts had another puncture! This time four of us were ahead so we waited in a layby next to a field with a bit of entertainment with a young girl trying to put a halter on one horse while its friend kept getting in the way. It was also amusing to watch as she nearly lost a welly in the mud.

Hours later (apparently another spare inner-tube was pre-punctured), the rest of the gang appeared and we carried on. This included the aforementioned 63% gradient hill which went on for quite a long time but I managed to conquer without the granny ring. The weather was still wonderful and some of the views were stunning.

Eventually we stopped for another pitstop at a garden centre. A large choice of cakes presented itself; I went for a proper cream tea with clotted cream and jam (yum). DavyWalnuts decided to make himself the subject of the age-old cry “who ate all the pies?”





Then we set off for the final leg. We passed another rider on a recumbent trike, in fact a Trice Q (same as mine). He was wearing a lot of fluorescent orange and this so blinded me I didn’t notice (but others did) that he apparently had a windsock, rather than a flag, flying on his trike. Novel!

Trevor peeled off just before the end as he lived in another direction. When questioned we discovered he didn’t have a whole lot of doughnuts and cakes at home so we didn’t detour with him to snaffle them (we had been fed some fairy cakes by SigSilverprinter earlier).

We said goodbye to Aperitif and Davywalnuts at the North Station, as well as SigSilverprinter whose lift appeared unexpectedly (he’d got lost on the way to the other station). We hoped that Davy would get home OK without any further punctures.

Steve, TheDoctor, Bleakanddivine and I made our way to the car park and scattered our own separate ways in due course.

I logged 43 miles and had a great day. Thanks all, and thanks to Stevevw for organising it (and for doing a swish modification on a broken mirror arm!)


----------



## longers (7 Mar 2009)

Sounds like a grand day out


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Mar 2009)

Indeed it was, Longers. The good news is that a certain TimeLord of this parish is leading a similar ride on the 5th September, and certain elements of todays route will have thier serial numbers filed off to be included in my ride. Huzza!
I mean, anywhere that does three (Count them! 3!!!!!!) home-baked scones with clotted cream, jam and a cup of *Tea?* for under four of your earth squids deserves a return visit...


----------



## Aperitif (8 Mar 2009)

Herford is a place I know only from playing rugby, when at school and afterwards against the town team. It's a nice place actually, with plenty of cycle action for a CycleChat jaunt to explore.
Davywalnuts was ready to rock at 07:00 (+ a bit for food preparation  ) and we set off in fair weather.
Route one - a routine roll along the A312, drifting North toward Harrow, Elstree and to Arkley, where we met with the thinking man's QPR supporter, gezza.
Onward to Hertford via A1000 and B158. It was starting to feel lovely with plenty of riders out and about in this sector. 
Thanks to our human Dial-A-Cab Garmin, the mighty (as in "I'm going home for my tea...) gezza - we made good time and arrived 'puncturally.'




Gezza, realising that he had bought a pre-owned banana, departed from whence he came to prepare for an arduous journey to Shepherds Bush. (Final score 0-0 BTW)

Bleak and Divine was there - and within 200metres of the set off, I discovered how his forum name originated. The first bit: he went to the same school as me The second. he remembers watching me play cricket.
Lovely to chat to Jonathan - who continues to do fine work with the youth cricketers of today - and reminded me what a small world etc...




Came across a sign which reminded me of all sorts of forum posters for different reasons. I wondered what was written underneath the bit that has been overlaid..? Odd.

So, up and down, round and along we rolled. Very beautiful sunshine and peace and quiet and chat. About nothing much in particular (Yeah - still talking about schooldays!)




Sig, who bakes the cakes, employed kung-fu style tactics to ward off Auntie Helen from her pannier containing said fancies

Pub stop was very posh. Royston Vaisey meets the Kennel Club / chips arranged on the plate in Jenga style stacks  ( But, actually, the staff were polite, we were made welcome and the Guinness was good for me!
Time passed very quickly and we decided to leave only because Steve was being eyed up by two 'ladies at the bar' - one of whom was wearing a 'buff' as a skirt - well, seemed like it anyway (I only looked in order to report this fact... )

Onward and upward. A really good sector between pub and cake - not too keen on the shingle and gravel though you boys (note to Doc - get the roads swept before the next one please) as 50kph+ descents are double difficult!!!
Auntie Helen was mistress of the gravel - not a problem for her...




...although early recumbents were obviously a problem in the area at one time.
All this, a big blustery wind at times and then the sanctuary of Vanstone's Garden Centre cake stop. Helen has pictured the Davywalnuts in action. It is a little known fact that, apart from being a kebab afficionado, our 'boy' is President of the Pastry Taster's Society of London (there's a bit of a puff for him...) We left no scone unturned in searching for an excuse to eat.

A gentle roll back to Herford North (passing a big place allegedly 'bought' using dosh from the Kray twins empire building activities. Nice building too - "Blind Beggars Farm" I thought to myself...)

We said au revoir and raced home. Davywalnuts - who should be re-named Davy pee-nuts (he's also a 'bog standard' reporter for the local paper) was escalating past his personal best. He did well, and, sustained for the last few kms with a giant Mars bar and fizzy sugary drink, he arrived at his Nirvana with 116 miles or so on the clock. When he wakes up next Wednesday, he's going to write a report.




Davy, proud to be a shareholder in the Kebab Van - that taoist icon on the Staines Road where one can get Burgers and Ch'i. 
Davy also knows a place you can buy pre-punctured inner tubes if anyone is interested. He had so many, we were reduced to filling the holes with Sig's chocolate chips from the fairy cakes!

Thanks Steve, and everyone for a decent way to pass the day. My clockometer read 187kms, top speed of 59.8kph, forgot to strap on the HRM otherwise I could have bored you stiff with calories etc...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2009)

Top report Helen and Aperitif.. looks like you had a great day..


----------



## Aperitif (8 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> AND I MISSED OUT ON A KEBAB!!!!!
> 
> ...



I don't think he would have noticed if a plane had taxied across his forehead! He had a nice day Davy did...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (9 Mar 2009)

Thanks Steve what a great day.
More hills than I expected,but boy does Helen go fast down them.
Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Eat MY Dust (9 Mar 2009)

Sorry I didn't make it. I forgot it was the same day as the memorial ride in London for Eilidh who was killed by an HGV in Notting Hill. It was a great but sad day. Hopefully the next time you guys meet up I'll be able to come along.


----------



## stevevw (9 Mar 2009)

I am glad you all enjoyed the ride in Sunny Hertfordshire on Saturday. It was a pleasure to be out with such a nice bunch of people, thank you all. We were so lucky with the weather as Sunday here was very wet and windy with a mix of sleet / rain, no sign of the sun at all.

Thanks to Helen and Aperitif for the great write ups and pictures.

Yellow Jersey with holes in goes to Daveywalnuts for the most comfort breaks and punctures. He even took pre punctured tubes to be certain of winning.

Green Jersey to Sig for always being close to the front. Every time I looked round Sig was in sight or the next person up one of the small inclines we rode. She defiantly took all the points for the cakes she made.

Polka dot Jersey Queen of the mountain to Helen for her much improved climbing and the impressive speed on the descents. 

Finally the straight jacket. Equally to Aperitif, Daveywalnuts and Geeza. Aperitif and Davy for riding from Heathrow doing the ride then riding home again. Mad the pair of them. Geeza for riding to the start saying hello to us all then riding home again. 

I look forward to the next ride

Steve


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Mar 2009)

Oh what a day! 

Great write ups Auntie, Aperitif and Stevevw, have been chuckling for hours! 

Early saturday mornings, 6am to be exact, is not an hour I like to wake up to! Invariably, I am just home a few hours before from a good lashing and Kebab van raiding, but not this saturday in question, I had other priorities, like packing pre-puntured inner tubes and stuffing my face! So I think I saw my first sun rise in, well, years! Anyhow, just gone 7, I meet Aperitif, quick chat and we discuss cycling speeds, of which I suggest about 14mph ave.. pah! No chance of that happening carbon speed merchant Mr A! And were off on the first stetch, avoiding potholes, stray dogs and cars who cant see us. Nice little jont to Barnet, I think, to meet the nice QPR fan Gezza, 1 nil btw the way.. hehe! Onwards and upwards to Hertford and it seemed my first bit of bad luck was at the garden centre with the toilets out of action! But I have a young bladder and being posh and from bedfont, waited till at Hertford North train station, no peeing in the bushes for me, nice toilets too, bit of a walk however.. But was really nice to meet everyone again and to the ones I hadnt! So off we set, nice pace, nice route and lovely country side air and rural smells! Felt quite high on it all! Alas, it seemed when ever we stopped, I got a punture and I was getting rather aggitated on its occurance! New tyre will be ordered along with more innertubes and this time, I will be checking them for holes! I can confirm that the two "birds" at the posh pub, were infact wearing buffs as skirts, I have no shame in looking, even though they were older women, but as they where neither lumo or cycle chat branded buffs, they didnt get a second look.. hehe! The garden centre pit stop was good place to go too, but I will add, that although I did eat all the pies, the focal length of Aunties camera makes them look bigger, they were mearly a two bite snack, rather tasty too! I should have also had more of Sig's famous cup/fairy cakes, they were tasty too! Thank you sig! And then off to our final group jont to hertford north train station for goodbyes and a quick pit stop! Again.. The journey home was one that I cant fully remember and with out Aperitifs guidance and maturity, I would have well lost the plot! I would have also dragged the di**head driving his Vectra repeated at us out of his car for a pasting!! Its amazing how much one can acutally push ones body, but boy, did I suffering from low sugar levels! So sunset over Barnet was nice and going through the 100 mile barrier was such a rush as previous best was 80 miles! I have to say again, Aperitif, thank you very much for seeing me through this! Massive thanks! 

So all in all an awesome "day" cycling and great countryside route, thanks Stevevw! Again a really good crowd, pleasure to meet you all, with plenty of chat and cake scoffing! Total miles, 114.30, total ride time, 8hrs 40. And I am now considering changing my screen to davynumbnuts... lol! 

Oh, and yes, I did go out on the lash after, its what us youngens doo! haha!

PS, Auntie H, ive nicked your "who ate all the pies" pic for my facebook profile pic! Thanks!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Mar 2009)

I'm a bit disappointed Davy - when I was walking the dog and saw you outside the kebab van at 2am early Sunday morning, you agreed to a quick lap of Richmond Park with an 8am start, but you were a no show...

Seriously, a nice account by you - and you are quite right - it was a fine day out.
It is one of the benefits of being vegetarian that I don't suffer from hamstrings - hope yours are ok. And if you're still suffering from lactic acid build-up, change your milkman! 

Good stuff.


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Mar 2009)

Oh poo! I am bad for that! I guess all those greasy kebabs are blocking the memory segment of my brain! hehe!

A veggie huh? I can see why you wont buy into the kebab van shares with me then! hehehe!


----------

